# Great Brownies from 1st time cook



## smokeman (Apr 2, 2007)

My wife and I are long time smokers and recently have been getting brownies from a dispensary. The brownies were awesome, so I decided to try my hand at making my own. This was my first time ever cooking with marijuana. Below is the recipe I used. (Thanks to all the other posters on this site. I used the knowledge from you guys and girls to make these.)

Marijuana Butter Ingredients
I Pound of Butter 
Half Ounce of high-end bud (about $200 of OG Kush)
Water

Brownie Ingredients
One package of Betty Crocker Supreme Brownie Mix. Chocolate Chunk
Half Pound of Marijuana Butter (Instead of 2/3 cup oil)
3 Table Spoons of Water
4 Eggs
1 Cup extra Hershey Chocolate Chips

Tools used
Crock-pot
Mesh strainer
Cheese Cloth
Candy Thermometer
Tupperware container (Round  which holds 7 cups)
Large liquid measuring cup made of glass
13 X 9 inch brownie pan
Pam cooking spray

Making the Marijuana Butter
1. Broke up the marijuana into very small pieces. I used scissors. 
2. Filled the crock pot with 4 cups of hot water and set the crock-pot on low.
3. Put the pound of butter in crock-pot, which melted quickly.
4. Once the butter was fully melted, I stirred it with the water.
5. Checked the temperature with candy thermometer, which read 200 degrees.
6. Added the marijuana to the crock-pot, and stirred.
7. Watched it about an hour, stirring occasionally and checking the temperature.
8. Left it to simmer for 3 more hours, totally cooking time in crock pot = 4 hours.
9. Came back and stirred for a few more minutes. (Temp still at 200 degrees)
10. Put the cheese cloth in the mesh strainer and set the mesh strainer over the Tupperware container.
11. Poured the butter, water, marijuana contents into the cheese cloth in the mesh strainer.
12. The Tupperware container filled up about 80% of the way.
13. Squeezed the cheese cloth tightly to get all of the butter out.
14. Put lid on Tupperware container and put it into the freezer.
15. Left container in freezer for 4 hours. 
16. Removed container from freezer, the butter had hardened and the water was just becoming icy. The butter was on top forming a disc and the water was at the bottom of the container.
17. Poured out the water and lightly scraped the bottom of the marijuana butter disc. (A little plant matter stuck to the bottom of the butter)
18. Put the frozen marijuana butter back into the (cleaned) crock-pot with two cups of water.
19. Let the marijuana butter melt fully into the water, and stirred.
20. After the marijuana butter was fully melted and mixed with the water, I poured it back into the (cleaned) Tupperware container and put it back into the freezer.
21. Once the marijuana butter was frozen again I took out the container, poured the water out and lightly scraped the butter again.
22. The marijuana butter was really clean at this point.

Making the Brownies
1. Preheated oven to 325
2. Took ½ pound of the frozen marijuana butter and put it in a glass measuring cup. 
3. Started a large pot of simmering water (just below boiling).
4. Put the glass measuring cup with the marijuana butter in the pot of water. (Making a sort of double boiler)
5. The marijuana butter melted quickly in the measuring cup.
6. Put the brownie mix, four eggs, three table spoons of water, a cup of extra chocolate chips and half pound of melted marijuana butter and mixed all together in a large bowl. Stirred well.
7. Sprayed 13 x 9 inch brownie pan with Pam cooking spray.
8. Poured brownie mix into pan.
9. Cooked for 28 minutes.
10. Made 12 big brownies.
*

Eating
I ate 1/3 of one brownie, which hit me 60-90 minutes later. It knocked me on my ass. I fell asleep for about 2 hours, and my high remained for another 3 hours after I woke up. My wife, who has a higher tolerance than me ate about a third and it got her like a kite.

The guy at dispensary said that to use schwag and that to use the premium buds was a waste. After making some myself, I have to disagree. The brownies I made at home were about 4 times stronger than the ones we buy at the dispensary (and they charge $15 per brownie). I can usually eat a half to a full dispensary brownie and still function. Now I know just to nibble on these babies slowly. Its a nice way to keep a light to medium buzz throughout the entire day. I suffer from degenerate bone disease meaning I am constantly in pain, so having an easy to conceal delivery system is key for me. Next time, I am going to use an ounce of schwag for a pound of butter and compare the two.

Notes
I should have used gloves when squeezing the butter remains from the cheese cloth. I got slight burns on my palms.
I cooked the marijuana butter outside, and glad I did because it smelled strong.
I used 2 extra eggs to make the brownies thicker, and used extra chocolate chips because well, I like chocolate.
I melted the butter with water twice to get it extra clean.
I baked the brownies at 325 instead of 350 because I was afraid to destroy the THC.

The brownies came out great. 
 
~SM


*


----------



## SHAMAN (Apr 2, 2007)

YUM YUM... I have 2pounds of schwag that I am going to turn in to chocolate chip cookies, brownie's, and what ever else I can get my girl to bake for me.


----------



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

Use your crock-pot; start off on high (@300 degrees F) with 2 cups of water per stick and 1/3 of butter. This will yield about a stick or a bit more (1/2 cup) because some is lost during the filtering process. 






Now add the bud -- in this case about a  quarter of finely chopped prime outdoor AK47 cross. Don't forget those stems as they contribute too! You can use up to a &#189; oz of bud per stick, or even more trim -- up to 2 or more ozs. Just be SURE to increase the water as you increase the amount of plant material.







Cook on high, stirring and mashing occasionally, for about 3 hours. Then reduce the heat to low (@ 150 degrees F) for a further 3 more hours. This will yield a dark oily liquid with the wet mass of leaf material mixed in. 







To separate the plant matter, go to Walmart (or any fabric store) and purchase a length of cheesecloth -- it is cheap. Attach a TRIPLE LAYER of cheesecloth to a plastic cup large enough to hold the entire contents of the crock-pot -- be SURE the cup is large enough BEFORE you begin to pour! 

Try to pour just the liquid through the cheesecloth, but invariably, some plant matter will fall onto the cloth -- no worries -- keep pouring. When all of the liquid is poured, use a wooden spoon or something similar and SLIGHTLY mash the plant matter in the pot and the top of the cheesecloth to squeeze as much butter as you can out of the material.... DO NOT SQEEZE TOO MUCH... just a bit... too much squeezing will put WAY TOO MUCH nasty MJ taste into the butter and WILL NOT improve the potency! 







Set the cup in the refrigerator (NOT the freezer!) for a couple of hours -- the butter will gradually rise to the top of the water and harden into a greenish cake. Doing a good job of filtering will reduce the green shade, approaching a yellow, butter like color. This is GOOD! 

Note this fresh, hot batch, I find that a pasta keeper is the best thing to use because it gradually widens toward the top -- this allows for easier removal.







Once the butter is VERY firm, take the cup out and stand over your sink. Hold your one hand over the top of the cup and invert the cup. The plug of butter will stay in the cup and hold the water in as well. Squeeze the sides of the cup (this is WHY you use a PLASTIC cup to begin with!) in the wastewater area, to coax the butter plug out the top. Carefully rinse any silty green slime off of the bottom of the butter plug -- this stuff is NASTY and contributes 90&#37; of the icky taste.







If care was taken, the view form the ?water side? of the plug should yield similar to the one shown.







Here?s the 'air side' view of the same plug up close. You will never be able to clear the dark green color caused by the minute solution-suspended particles of plant matter (if you do, PLEASE share with me!), but the golden color edge is almost completely clear of the green matter -- ideal. 







And finally, a shot of the cake re-melted (about 30 seconds to 1 min in the microwave) and ready for use in your favorite recipe! Even though the liquid has a dark green cast to it, it?s still almost free of plant matter... Enjoy!


----------



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

Contributed by: *molto mota * 
Submitted: September 10th, 2004 

10 ounces fine-quality chopped milk chocolate 
1/2 cup heavy cream 
1 cup cannabutter 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1 cup shaved chocolate or cocoa powder 

Bring cream, cannabutter, and salt to a boil, and pour over chocolate in a bowl, stirring till smooth. Chill overnight, and use a melon baller or just your hands to form into balls. Coat in shaved chocolate or cocoa powder, and either freeze or refrigerate for storage. Dosage will vary with butter potency and truffle size, so find what works for you. this should provide at least 10 doses though. enjoy!


----------



## smokeman (Apr 2, 2007)

Great receipes and very cool pictures. My butter came out more of a golden color with a tint of green. The double melting with water really helped clean it out. I am thinking of trying chocolate chip mini-muffin's next time.


----------



## ViRedd (Apr 2, 2007)

If you make the next batch with schwag, say Mexican dirt weed, be really careful when eating it. That stuff can cause baked goods to be really racy and paranoia inducing. I speak from experience ... Zowie!

Vi

PS: Great pics, Mogie.


----------



## Jordy Villain (Apr 3, 2007)

ViRedd said:


> If you make the next batch with schwag, say Mexican dirt weed, be really careful when eating it. That stuff can cause baked goods to be really racy and paranoia inducing.


uh yeah.. i went to the hospital cause i thought i was having a heart attack. it was fucked. and my friend had the shits all the next day. use nuggets.


----------



## smokeman (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the insight. I have heard a lot of different and conflicting stories, and looks like I might stick with the good buds. If anyone else has had a bad experience please let me know.
~SM


----------



## iRollDoobies (Jan 16, 2010)

i gotta try this


----------



## pattystaff89 (Jan 19, 2010)

making CB as we speak. here is what i did- 4 sticks butter. 12 grams mids ($130 for the half so it was pretty decent), 5 grams leaves, 1 gram stems. cooked for 4 hours on low setting (200 degrees), then i pour it all into a glass and freeze it for two days. then i put it back into the crockpot, re-melt it, and now am re-cooking it for 4 hours. I do this because freezing weed keeps the cannabinoids in tact, which are vital to a good high. The reason i cook it twice is to make sure all the THC is out. Then i will strain it and freeze the final product. should be done in a couple hours. This is my first time using a crockpot, adding water to it was not an option due to me not having a cheesecloth and not leaving this thing un-attended


----------



## MrMedijuana (Jan 19, 2010)

Very Impressive Thread!


----------

